# Sounder recommendations



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi all.

I'm looking to get a sounder for my yak around the $200 price range. I could spend a little more depending on the reviews of products but I'm hoping to stay under that limit.

What I'm mainly after from a sounder is depths and maybe bottom structure. Fishfinding would be a bonus but isnt necessary. I fish estuaries but would like to use it in the future for some shallow offshore work probably around the scarborough area.

Could anyone recommend sounder unit that would fit the bill?

Cheers,

Evoids.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a Cuda 300 myself which I believe now is called a Lowrance X4. I find that it is reliable which depth and showing my where the holes and drop offs are, even shows me when there is a crab pot and the rope etc. I was a little doubtful about the fish finding abilities of of but now have confidence after I learn't how to interpret it. I would recommend it for sure, you can probably also come close to getting the sounder, battery and a charger for withing your $200 budget. Otherwise for a bit more there is the Garmin 300C which is a bit over the $200 alone but gives you colour and what appears to be a popular choice around here. From what I have read also it is more important to look at the resolution capabilities of the sounders rather that power etc, particularly for when its estuary depths etc. That's what my impression is anyway.

Good luck with the hunt. I know mine has helped my find fish in the pine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Yep +1 for the Garmin 300c. I'm very happy with mine. I can pinpoint fish, find bottom structure and density with the colour.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Evoids said:


> What I'm mainly after from a sounder is depths and maybe bottom structure. Fishfinding would be a bonus but isnt necessary. I fish estuaries but would like to use it in the future for some shallow offshore work probably around the scarborough area.
> .


Mate any of the bottom end sounders will serve you well and be under $200.

I am using an old Cuda 168 [they later ungraded it to a model 242, then the 300, with each having improved resolution but using the same transducer]

And my early Cuda still gives all requirements you mentioned and will show fish arches OK ..... you may find a better picture if you slow down the scroll speed, and think I am on 50% from memory and is adequate for paddle speeds.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

all sounders do the same thing - look for the best resolution (pixels) you can find in the price bracket you can afford.

a good (hi-resolution) black and white sounder is still far better than a cheap (low resolution) colour model.

any of the mainstream brands are good, lowrance, humminbird, garmin etc


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheers for the advice guys. What could you suggest in the way of mounting brackets? Do they come standard with the sounder or is it a sold seperately/build it yourself kind of thing?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Evoids said:


> Cheers for the advice guys. What could you suggest in the way of mounting brackets? Do they come standard with the sounder or is it a sold seperately/build it yourself kind of thing?


 everything you need comes packed in the box with the unit


----------



## Helveticus (Jun 15, 2011)

Dodge said:


> everything you need comes packed in the box with the unit


You need a 12V battery and a charger as well. Keep that in mind when budgeting.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Regularly visit BCF online, I bought a Garmin 300C for $224 Delivered (only 17 left), but about a month later they had more for $160 (only 50 left).
I originally had a Cuda 300 bought for $99 Ebay worked a treat for depth and temperature showed up structure pretty good, but compared to Garmin 300C the definition is incomparable. For a battery I bought http://www.buyincoins.com/details/recha ... -5364.html
ran my Cuda 300 for about 24 hours straight on simulator mode, ran my Garmin for 15 hours but for the price buy 2, one for spare.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

nezevic said:


> Yep +1 for the Garmin 300c. I'm very happy with mine. I can pinpoint fish, find bottom structure and density with the colour.


i am leaning this way as well


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

I got a Humminbird 210 from Big W at Chermside for $75 thanks to a tip off from someone on here... they were on clearance and there was one left but that was a few weeks ago. Might be worth a phone call, they're up in the "Home Entertainment" section in the glass cabinet with the Sat Navs not in the fishing section.

I haven't installed it yet but have had good experiences with Humminbird in the past and am expecting the same from this unit.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh yeah was definately going to check out Big W for a cheap sounder. I'd definately prefer to spend less if I could on my first sounder so I'll keep shopping around, although that garmin 300c looks pretty nice and is within my price range. Include the battery/charger and I should be within my budget.

Also, there are garmin 300c going from anywhere between $220 and $160 on e-bay!


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

So many options! Definately going to stop into a BCF in the next couple of days for a look around and play. It looks like it would be very easy to buy an expensive unit, some of them just look so nice. Its all filling my head with very unrealistic visions on spotting fish and bagging out within minutes of being on the water when all I really want to do is spot drop offs and structure better :lol:

It will probably be between a garmin 300c and a lowrance x4 or x4 pro. From whats been said here it seems that for the price these two will do what I'm asking well. I'll make the final decision based on prices vs stats when I eventually buy the unit.

As for installing, I'll either have a go myself or take it to my local viking dealer and see if they'll do it. Either way I'll post some pics of the nemo when its done


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Lazybugger said:


> If you were going that high though then its also worth checking out the newer model Garmin echo 300. I think CH Smith have them for $249 and I think whitworths for $258,


Scott Whitworths has these for around $260...anyone rate these or at least have one to give us a review?? HD specs..for the money could be ok...amazing what is coming on the market lately for so few dollars..

Cheers


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Condor F238 is available at Anglers warehouse for $89. I have found it a good B&W yak sounder Jerry


----------



## lowtide (May 21, 2009)

Had a cheap humminbird, not sure what model, but the salt water killed it within 2years. Now have a lowrance x4. Virtually never see arches on either unit but catch plenty of fish. Having a basic unit just for depth and structure works for me.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Nativeman said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> > If you were going that high though then its also worth checking out the newer model Garmin echo 300. I think CH Smith have them for $249 and I think whitworths for $258,
> ...


Sel

I'm using an echo 300. I have only had it installed for three outings but it seems amazingly good bang for your buck. And seemed to have the best specs for the price bracket. Very clear HD resolution that's easy to read in sunlight, shows fish with nice defined arches and its pretty easy to navigate through the menu.
Here's the only shot of the screen I have. Wish I took a more interesting screen shot now.. :lol:










Cheers 
Anthony


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Anthony thanks for that

Can you tell me how the mount is set up please? Like is the head unit easily removed?

I have always liked humminbird recently, but their cheapest colour is over 300 and it is single beam...this Echo seems to have some bang for the bucks...well smallish bang

Cheers


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Sel

You lift a leaver at the back of the mount and the sounder comes away from the mount. The transducer and power lead pull out from the back of the unit. The leads are not integrated into the mount like some of the hummingbirds.
I have a lowrance HDS X-5 in my boat. And this little unit is not far behind it in picture quality. Not as feature packed obviously, but the bottom end of the colour sounder market is getting a whole lot better.


----------

